# The Family is Expanding



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...I've been sitting on this for a week and I wasn't going to say anything till she actually moves in...but I just can't keep my mouth shut anymore. This beautiful young lady will be coming to live with Holly, Jake & I in a month or so...

She's a 16 month old Maine ****. I believe her coloring is probably silver torbie. I love the markings on her feet! Her name is Jasmine, but I will be changing it to Misty. She belongs to one of my customers who needs to rehome her. 

So meet Misty Rose...




























And Holly and Jake say don't get too excited about her...we want to be admired too!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhh she's BEAUTIFUL! 
Her new name fits her well!!
Don't worry Holly, and Jake, you're a Gorgeous Girl, and a Handsome Lad, as well!
S.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

What an adorable little family! The more the merrier in my book! Looking forward to seeing no more pics when she gets home!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats!!! 


She is one BEAUTIFUL! cat!

I love that last picture where Holly has her little paws crossed. Such a perfect little lady.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow! She is a beauty!

Holly and Jake are cuties too!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations! She is stunning! Your other babies are beautiful too. How exciting. Looking forward to more pictures of the fam.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, congratulations! Misty Rose is gorgeous, and I love her cut - and her pose.  Jake and Holly are adorable. The pic of her in what's probably mid-yawn is hilarious!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She is beautiful! The silver colouring is simply stunning.

Jake and Holly are very cute too! The picture of them together is adorable.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

What an absolute beauty Misty Rose is, I don't blame you for wanting to take her home or revealing your tidbit a tad early with us; in fact I think we'd all be a teeny bit dissapointed you if you _hid_ her from us, lol. 

Just out of curiousity, did her owners say why they need to rehome her? I have absolutely no doubt Misty Rose will do fine in your home with Jake and Holly; she will be loved on, cared for and spoiled like a princess as long as she's with you. Hope you continue to post more pics and give us updates, too!

Congratulations to you and Misty both!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a gorgeous name for a gorgeous girl....and a lucky one to be joining your family!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone...I'm really looking forward to getting her. It's been over 9 years since I've had a new cat. 



spirite said:


> Jake and Holly are adorable. The pic of her in what's probably mid-yawn is hilarious! :grin:


Actually she was talking to me...she yaps...a lot.



TabbCatt said:


> Just out of curiousity, did her owners say why they need to rehome her?


She has 2 senior dogs and 4 Maine Coons under the age of 5. The dogs are starting to have medical issues. Her husband was forced into an early retirement. So it's become difficult financially and unlikely to change. She's also a bit overwhelmed caring for them all. She realizes she made the decision to take on the last 2 cats with her heart and not her head.

She's very conscientious and takes very good care of her pets. They are fed good food and go to the vet regularly. She feels she would rather give up one to the right home than lower the standard of care for all.

Misty was brought to the store for me to meet. She was a bit shy, but actually very good for being in completely unfamiliar surroundings with lots of strange noises and people. We had her in the back room, initially I put Jake in the bathroom. But her owner (I'll call her Cee) wanted to see how Jake interacted with her, so we let him out and they were fine. 

It doesn't look like it from her pictures, but Misty is a big girl. I thought Holly had big feet, but Misty's are huge! Cee says she's about 16 lbs. She's a little heftier than she should be, probably needs to lose a pound, pound and a half. Cee says she loves to eat and isn't fussy at all. I do feel bad that all of her favorites are things she won't get in my house because they have some fish and Holly can't eat it. But we'll find new favorites. 

The reason I won't get her for another month or so is that Kobi was peeing in places he shouldn't when he was sick. And Jake had to mark over those spots. I've cleaned it, but I know the smell is still there. So I need to have new flooring put in the upstairs hallway and office (where the litter boxes are). The office is a dumping ground, so I need to clean it up and then get someone in to measure and order the flooring. In the meantime I need to pull up the old carpet and seal any stains with odor killing primer. So it will take a while to get this done. 

So, now I'm off to get cracking on my clean up project...


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

She is a beautiful cat. If I lived closer I would come and take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MsPepper,
I have a feeling you'd have a fight on your hands, since Doodlebug already has 'Dibs!
Sharon


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

She is absolutely gorgeous  Very excited for you, you'll have to let us know how she settles in.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a beaut! Congratulations on Misty Rose  I hope Jake and Kobi take to her when she arrives too


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She has a entire fan club in my cooking class! I would have taken her, too. You must be counting down the days until her arrival.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You don't need to cook Bailey's. Just pour it in a glass.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

6 St. Patrick's Day Recipes Using Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's absolutely stunning! Congratulations and good luck with the intros when the time arrives!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure Misty will love all the compliments when I read this thread to her :lol:. The flooring project is moving along. All the junk is out of the office except the furniture. And the carpet in the hallway is pulled up. I have someone coming to measure for the new flooring tomorrow. Going with Luxury Vinyl Planks that looks like wood. It's waterproof. 

In the meantime, here's a couple more pics that Cee sent.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl. All your animals are adorable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see a picture of Misty and Holly together.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Me too. And with Jake.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug,
You're going to have a Beautiful house after the remodel, what better, to showcase such Beautiful companions! 
Wishing you a stress free integration with Misty Rose!
Can't wait to see more pictures of everyone!
Sharon


----------



## Stella2015 (Feb 12, 2016)

Awwww! She looks gorgeous and so fluffy. A little fluffball of cute.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The flooring install is scheduled and it looks like Misty will be moving in on March 24th. This is getting exciting!

It's awesome to have wonderful friends...I was going to have trouble scheduling the floor install as one of my employees is on vacation for a week, so I'm working her hours in addition to mine. The other employee is new and not ready to be in the store on her own. My friend Grace has a pretty flexible job and can work from home if needed. So she offered to work from my home while the flooring guys are there. She's wicked awesome!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Misty!!!!!! She's so beautiful and she's ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## htaylor393 (Feb 28, 2014)

She's beautiful 

I'm excited for you :thumb


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's great your friend can help you out like that. Will Holly and Jake be at your home when the new flooring is installed? I ask because (and you might already know this), the installation results in a LOT of noise. I had carpeting replaced with hardwood in my prior house and both Muffs and Abby were terrified of the noise. They both found hiding places and would NOT come out until the workers left for the day. 

Misty Rose reminds me of Abby...very similar coloring...except as a Maine ****, Misty is tall and lanky, whereas Abby (as a Persian) is a bit on the short and dumpy side .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hardwood is probably a lot more noise than vinyl planks, they're a snap & click floating floor type thing, but there will still be a fair amount of banging. Jake will be at work with me. Holly will be confined to my bedroom and I suspect she will spend her day in my walk in closet...it's her favorite hiding place even if there isn't a lot of noise. The guy said it should be a half day job, so hopefully not too much stress.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The flooring guys are at the house. Yay!

Misty comes on Thursday afternoon. 3 more days!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How exciting!!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Flooring is done. My friend said Holly came bursting out of the bedroom, ran down the stairs and then spent 20 minutes getting patted on the breakfast bar. She said she doesn't seem traumatized at all.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's great...and you must be counting the minutes until Misty arrives!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, what beautiful cats. I love orange tabbies, especially in females; its not super common


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

MistyRose is gorgeous,I love the pattern on her legs, your other cat Holly is beautiful and Jake is adorable. She will be a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Misty's room is ready...I just have to take her food bowls up. 



amy22 said:


> Aww, what beautiful cats. I love orange tabbies, especially in females; its not super common


I've seen a few different numbers, but it seems that 10-20% of orange cats are female. I had no idea when I got her that it was rare. Her breeder had 2 kittens available, Holly and a calico. I had just lost a calico so I wanted something different.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Congratulations! Misty Rose is a lovely little lady!

I think Everyone will get along famously! You must be on pins and needles!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Pretty sure you got Misty yesterday, how is it going? Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too! I hope you'll have a moment to post some soon!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Late to the congrats party here, but wow! Misty Rose is a stunner! Love her coat and color. Hope everything goes well with the intros. It's exciting getting a new kitty in the house for sure. Look forward to more updates.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Misty has arrive and I started a thread in Behavior to chronicle the introduction. So I'm going to close this one.

The new thread is here:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/357090-misty-here.html


----------

